# Does anyone have a link for a good guide to making 100% VG no Nicotine juice



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Im thinking of trying to make my first juice and am looking for the simplest possible method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

The principles of juice mixing remain the same regardless of whether you add nic or not, and whatever your PG:VG ratio. You will likely not be able to make a 100% VG juice as the overwhelming majority of flavours are PG-based. But those are only a small part of the total volume, typically around 10% or so.

It is universally agreed that the simplest and easiest method to mix juice is to do it by weight. The go-to guide for that is New Amsterdam Vape. That channel contains videos on how to make juice, how to mix using a scale, how to steep, and so on. It will give you everything you need to know in order to get started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial (10/10/16)

Watch all the videos from new Amsterdam vape. That is the way I learned. And it works. But I am with @RichJB on the Pg concentrates. You will have to do a search for pure vg based concentrates. I used to buy the 70/30 mixes but with DIY one can go to whatever mix you need. I now like anything from 70/30 to 80/20 and doing it yourself puts you in control. I do all my mixes without nicotine. I will add nicotine if the craving is there. Good luck man

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Thanx for everything so far
Anyone one try making their own flavor consintrate.

I've been growing and using mint in tee for years so I was wondering if I could make from the leaves instead of buying consentrate . Since I know people make their own flavor extract from Tobacco I think the same method could work for mint leaves.

I'm kind of aiming to make the most natural liquid possible...

Sorry if I sound like an idiot(very newbie)


----------



## Zebelial (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Thanx for everything so far
> Anyone one try making their own flavor consintrate.
> 
> I've been growing and using mint in tee for years so I was wondering if I could make from the leaves instead of buying consentrate . Since I know people make their own flavor extract from Tobacco I think the same method could work for mint leaves.
> ...


I have read and heard about some guys actually doing what you are planning to do. If I remember correctly they put say tea leaves in with vg then put it in the microwave a few seconds. And stir and they continue this for like 4 cycles. Which then gives them the flavor naturally in vg form. BUT please check around online just to make sure about the process.  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Thanx for everything so far
> Anyone one try making their own flavor consintrate.
> 
> I've been growing and using mint in tee for years so I was wondering if I could make from the leaves instead of buying consentrate . Since I know people make their own flavor extract from Tobacco I think the same method could work for mint leaves.
> ...



This isn't particularly safe. I would advise you to rather buy concentrates, mint in particular is usually quite strong so a little goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Hey thanx for the info

Why is it dangerous though

Owww and I wanted to ask where to buy th pg and VG
Does it have to be ordered or could I get from a pharmacy/dischem


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Hey thanx for the info
> 
> Why is it dangerous though
> 
> ...



Hi @Vapegilius995
You can get the VG from a pharmacy like Dischem - as long as it's BP grade then its good.
Also some folk buy Dolly Varden brand VG I think at Pick n Pay

PG is more problematic - most pharmacies don't have it on the shelves - you would have to ask them to order it for you.

But PG and VG are quite cheap - so its probably easier and better to buy it from one of the local DIY vendors.
Check out this list:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

You can get VG from a pharmacy but honestly, you will get better prices from vendors imo. Clyrolinx sells VG at R75 for 2 liters. If you can get a better price at a pharmacy, go for it.


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Thanx Ill have a look. Gonna just get from dischem for now ...and see how it goes.

I would prefere not to use pg as far as possible

Another idea i had was to microwaving strawberies and mint and filtering out the juice and using it for flavour 

Anyone think this would work and Im still wondering about the danger method1 mentioned


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

And since vg is very thick do you think it would be necessary to dilute it if I wasnt going to use pg


----------



## Soutie (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Thanx Ill have a look. Gonna just get from dischem for now ...and see how it goes.
> 
> I would prefere not to use pg as far as possible
> 
> ...




no you absolutely should not do this, especially not with fruits
Fruits have fructose in them which is defiantly not recommended to vape, it is thought that fructose can become carcinogenic when vaporized. This in addition to the fact you don't know what else is coming out of the fruit and mint when you make an essence. The Strawberry flavour you get from the flavoring companies is totally synthetic.
honestly rather spend the R40 for a 10ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Thanx a lot for the warning I'll definitely avoid fruits. 
But I'm going to check around about the mint since I grow it in the garden there shouldn't be any weird chemicals or pesticide... or am I being stupid

Sorry as stated before I'm completely new to this... but I want to see how natural I can have it (little to nothing artificial) 

Glad I got you guys to stop me before I do something to dumb



Soutie said:


> no you absolutely should not do this, especially not with fruits
> Fruits have fructose in them which is defiantly not recommended to vape, it is thought that fructose can become carcinogenic when vaporized. This in addition to the fact you don't know what else is coming out of the fruit and mint when you make an essence. The Strawberry flavour you get from the flavoring companies is totally synthetic.
> honestly rather spend the R40 for a 10ml bottle.


----------



## Zebelial (10/10/16)

Truth be told I'm with @Soutie on this one. I would recommend buying concentrates from local suppliers and if need be import 100% vg flavors. But the local vendors on this site are very helpful and friendly.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (10/10/16)

I honestly wouldn't. Unless you know exactly what is going to be extracted during the process (which is near on impossible) I would rather just buy the flavor concentrate. Don't put your health at risk bud.
Have a look at the local guys if pricing is a concern, they are priced really competitive. you can pick local stuff up for around R20 a concentrate if I'm not mistaken

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebelial (10/10/16)

Soutie said:


> I honestly wouldn't. Unless you know exactly what is going to be extracted during the process (which is near on impossible) I would rather just buy the flavor concentrate. Don't put your health at risk bud.
> Have a look at the local guys if pricing is a concern, they are priced really competitive. you can pick local stuff up for around R20 a concentrate if I'm not mistaken
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/


Lol supporting @Soutie again with http://info-electronic-cigarette.com/organic-e-juice/ 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

Going through a whole rigmarole of extracting flavours which may or may not contain bad stuff, having to experiment to find the best extraction method and then experiment further to find the best % to use - and all to save yourself R40 - seems like the long way around to me. Just sayin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Owk owk you guys win... I wanted to go full organic for my health so if homebrew flavoures are dangerous it doesn't make much sense

I'm gonna try some local stuf (probably pg) and if it goes well I'll start ordering VG only flavour

Thanx for everything you guys


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Owww 
Last thing has anyone tried just vaping VG (it's supposed to be sweet on its own)


----------



## Soutie (10/10/16)

you can vape plain VG no problem. I do it the odd occasion when juices start tasting a little dull. I just vape plain VG (With a bit of nic) for a day or so to give my senses a break.

And yeah it is pretty sweet all by itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial (10/10/16)

Oh and check out indoorsmokers on YouTube he has a few reviews on 100% vg juices. Note that you will have to import if you like those. But all and all you can make a few different and awesome juices with just 2 or 3 concentrates. And with Pg flavors you should be able to get at least 90/10 vg Pg ratio

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Thanx guys I'll go with 90/10 VG for a while see how it goes and at some point start importing


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Im thinking of trying to make my first juice and am looking for the simplest possible method.


Hey man, easiest site around. im making juices flat out - going to be selling soon - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> And since vg is very thick do you think it would be necessary to dilute it if I wasnt going to use pg


If you vape it in a tank, wicking could be a problem. You could dilute it a bit with distilled water. Should not be a problem in a dripper.


----------



## Spydro (10/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Thanx for everything so far
> Anyone one try making their own flavor consintrate.
> 
> I've been growing and using mint in tee for years so I was wondering if I could make from the leaves instead of buying consentrate . Since I know people make their own flavor extract from Tobacco I think the same method could work for mint leaves.
> ...



I extract some of my own flavor concentrates (NEF's) for my DIY. There are many methods for doing it, some that can be done at home without elaborate/expensive equipment. Which method(s) to use depends on what you want to extract. There is endless information on line that can be found by doing simple searches yourself for the flavors you are interested in extracting.


----------



## Vapegilius995 (10/10/16)

Spydro said:


> I extract some of my own flavor concentrates (NEF's) for my DIY. There are many methods for doing it, some that can be done at home without elaborate/expensive equipment. Which method(s) to use depends on what you want to extract. There is endless information on line that can be found by doing simple searches yourself for the flavors you are interested in extracting.


Thanx I'll look around a bit


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> I would prefere not to use pg as far as possible



Hi @Vapegilius995 , why do you not want to use PG if i may ask?
Are you allergic to it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (11/10/16)

Not as far as I know... But based on the little ive read it seems VG is healthier for you ...pg is supposed to increase chances of lung infection(if I remember correctly) and its an irritent


----------



## therazia (11/10/16)

Just do some more research. I'll also be doing some and post it for you. But pg has antibacterial properties if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapegilius995 (11/10/16)

Thanx for the help(I haven't done much research mostly going on memory)
Very interested in what we can find out 
I'll definitely do some more reading


----------



## Vapegilius995 (11/10/16)

What I found was that the use of PG in fog machines was linked to respiratory infections (I know weird since it's a antiseptic)... which was what I remembered when I mentioned lung infections


----------



## Andre (12/10/16)

PG is antibacterial and antiviral. Many of us vape pure PG (with or without a touch of menthol) when we feel the flu approaching. Some people are allergic to PG and some, but fewer, to VG.


----------



## Vapegilius995 (12/10/16)

I know that's the contradiction... it's been linked to infections but it should stop them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

